# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نرم افزار یا it

## S4N4Z

سلام به همه دوستان انجمن 
میخواستم تفاوت رشته نرم افزار و it روبدونم!
واینکه کدوم یک بهتره وبازار کار بهتری داره؟
دوستانی که تو این رشته ها مدرک لیسانس و بالاتر دارن لطفا درمورد موقعیت شغلی ودرآمد ماهیانه شون هم توضیح بدن!(البته فضولی نشه ها درصورت تمایل)

----------


## hamed2357

سلام
اگر حوصله ی ریاضیات گسسته ای و کدنویسی دارید نرم افزار خوبه. مثل نظریه اعداد و احتمال و ترکیبیات و..
ولی زیاد حوصله ی این چیزا نداری و دنبال تکنولوژی و ارتباطات و تجارت الکترونیک و ..هستید آی تی
کلا نرم افزار سرش بیشتر درد می کند تا آی تی
این نظر بنده هست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

سلام
ببین اگه برنامه نویسی خیلی دوست داری خو برو نرم افزار چون توی همه درسات کد زنی وبرنامه نویسی داری
ای تی در کنار نرم افزار مدیریت هم خونده میشه بعدم ای تی به روز تره الان تو بورسه جای کار هم براش خیلیه
ولی نرم افزار رفتی باید برنامه نویسیتو انقد قوی کنی که وارد بازراکارشی اگه هم خیلی خوب باشه کد زنیت همون ترم اول میری سرکار
موفق باشید

----------


## Keiv4n

نکته مهم این که درسای iT نسبتاً راحت تر از نرم افزاره به عبارتی دیگر در مقطع لیسانس، کسی لیسانس IT داره در مقابله لیسانس نرم افزار، حرفی واسه گفتن نداره!

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> نکته مهم این که درسای iT نسبتاً راحت تر از نرم افزاره به عبارتی دیگر در مقطع لیسانس، کسی لیسانس IT داره در مقابله لیسانس نرم افزار، حرفی واسه گفتن نداره!


چرا اتفاقا خیلی حرفا داره
رشته ی ای تی بین رشته های نرم افزار وسخت افزار است 
درساشون تا ترم چهار مشترکه
بعد اونم یکسری درسا سخت ونرم و مدیریت میخونند

----------


## S4N4Z

پس بهتره یه ترم دیگه ادامه بدم تا قلق کار بیاد دستم وبهتر تصمیم بگیرم
نظر همگی دوستان جامع و کامل بود واقعا ازهمه ممنونم

----------


## stephanie

برنامه هایی هست که it دوباره بشه زیر مجموعه مهندسی کامپیوتر. استارتشو امسال تو کنکور ارشد زدن ولی بعد به علت اینکه به موقع اطلاع رسانی نشده بود موقتا برای امسال لغوش کردن. ولی به احتمال زیاد از سال دیگه اجرایی میشه.

----------


## S4N4Z

> سلام
> ببین اگه برنامه نویسی خیلی دوست داری خو برو نرم افزار چون توی همه درسات کد زنی وبرنامه نویسی داری
> ای تی در کنار نرم افزار مدیریت هم خونده میشه بعدم ای تی به روز تره الان تو بورسه جای کار هم براش خیلیه
> ولی نرم افزار رفتی باید برنامه نویسیتو انقد قوی کنی که وارد بازراکارشی اگه هم خیلی خوب باشه کد زنیت همون ترم اول میری سرکار
> موفق باشید


مثلا کجا؟؟توخود دانشگاه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن دکترای نرم افزار خیلی سخته!!!
آخه چیش سخته یعنی از کنکور امسال تجربی هم سخت تره خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Mohammad DH

کلا زیر شاخه های کامپیوتر (نرم افزار it سخت افزار) دولتی تهران (امیر کبیر - علم و صنعت - خواجه نصیر) و صنعتی اصفهان تا چه رتبه ای میاره؟

----------


## S4N4Z

The 


> مثلا کجا؟؟توخود دانشگاه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن دکترای نرم افزار خیلی سخته!!!
> ...
> آخه چیش سخته یعنی از کنکور امسال تجربی هم سخت تره خخخخخخخخخ


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

The 


> مثلا کجا؟؟توخود دانشگاه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> یه سوال دیگه اینکه میگن دکترای نرم افزار خیلی سخته!!!
> ...
> آخه چیش سخته یعنی از کنکور امسال تجربی هم سخت تره خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Slow

در مورد واحدای درسی ...نرم افزار ریاضیات و برنامه نویسی بیشتری داره همینطور مدار و ریزپردازنده که آی تی نداره...در عوض آی تی واحدای مدیریت و تجارت الکترونیک و امنیت داره همینطور واحد های شبکه ش بیشتره...در کل به نظر من توی ایران تا لااقل مقطع کارشناسی چندان فرقی نداره کدوم رو بخونی!

----------


## S4N4Z

برای تغییر رشته از نرم افزار به it باید چیکار کنم؟

----------

